# Die Temperaturen steigen wieder..



## Fab (3. März 2002)

..und damit ist es wieder Zeit, das Bike aus dem Keller zu holen! Bin relativ neu in Heidelberg und würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Leute für Touren rund um Heidelberg finden würden (Weisser Stein, Königsstuhl, etc. ). Bitte meldert Euch.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2002)

schau mal meinen Threat:  "An Heidelberger Locals".

Wäre das was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

